# ups sucks Look at my new bike



## WILMUNRH (Oct 7, 2007)

I got my new bike delivered yesterday to find a beat up box that looked as if it was thrown around pretty good from the ups guys, they did tape the box up for me though.(thanks) Well the rear wheel came loose from the dropouts and was just grinding the paint of my new vigorelli rear stays. Shipped it back today, check out the pics. This sucks!!!


----------



## Alliespops (Jul 3, 2006)

Wow, that's a lot of scratches! Is the bike going to be replaced or repaired ??
I'd be worried about the rear wheel with all the bouncing it took to make those kind of scratches.
Also, in your third pic down, the front wheel is tie-wrapped to the chain stay AND to the spoke of the rear wheel. I don't think I'd be too happy with that either.
Good luck with it all and let us know what happens.


----------



## lebdocncali (Jul 23, 2006)

I would blame the person who packed it, they didn't tighten the rear wheel quick release, and during shipping all the vibration caused it to get lose and cause these scratches. They also used an old beat up box that can't handle another shipment.
I am not defending UPS because they did screw up and destroyed a frame for me, but this case I would blame the seller.
I hope that your concerns will be addressed following your requests.


----------



## WILMUNRH (Oct 7, 2007)

I will just be getting refunded, Shipped it back last night. The rear wheel seemed perfect not a scratch on them, It was the lock nuts that did all the damage semi sharp corners if you think about it. It was only paint, no frame damage from what I could see. That packing job is factory packing, it was brand new in never opened box. I am so bummed, I was hoping to take it for a long ride this weekened.


----------



## WILMUNRH (Oct 7, 2007)

I am not sure who to blame. The box was beat up and I just asummed it was ups throwing the thing around. The bike is brand new in factory packed unsealed box the same way a bike shop gets them. The seller is taking full responsability, so as long as I am fully refunded he can worry about who to blame Ya know. I am bummed out anyways.


----------



## JGUTZ (Dec 13, 2005)

So what are you going to get as a replacement bike? That Bianchi looked pretty sweet, less the scratches.


----------



## drainyoo (Jul 14, 2007)

I hate UPS, they suck, but if it's only scratches then why not just keep it?


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Sorry about your bike. I hope UPS makes it right.
I had some same types of experiences. 
This is what I do when I ship a bike out and you should too from now on.
Go to a local Trek dealer. Ask them for a box that the Madonne 6.9(?) ships in.
It's super thick/strong and has 4 straps built inside of the box hold everything in place. This box can almost be used several time...... 


Good Luck!


----------



## WILMUNRH (Oct 7, 2007)

I hate UPS, they suck, but if it's only scratches then why not just keep it? 


Well It was a *brandnew bike* purchase and it is a *steel frame* I just can not live with scratches like that, it was down to bare metal. Not sure if I would have been able to match that nice bright red paint color well... Trust me I thought about it. The seller asured me I will be getting full refund so why deal with it if I don't have to, Ya know.
I placed an order from jenson for another vigorelli, more money but figured they will at least pack the bike very well, We will see I guess. I will post pics when that one comes.


----------



## Brain A'Missing (May 16, 2007)

*Ups*

Every box over 3-4 lbs I've ever gotten via UPS has always looked like they trash handled it. Important and irreplaceable stuff too. Wonder whether there's any way to get this kind of feed-back made public or back to them somehow. Seems just about everyone on RBR shares same sentiment about their service.


----------



## Peter_Klim (Oct 7, 2007)

my bad, nevermind this post.


----------



## plag (Apr 30, 2007)

Sorry about your bike, I had UPS loose a wheelset only to find out it was sitting in back of their warehouse. The USPS isnt much better,


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Maybe I am misunderstanding something here, but the problem started with the person who packed it. You NEVER ship a bike with the wheels in the dropouts. Skewers should be removed, packed seperately and spacers put in the dropouts to avoid frame compression. This IMO is a packing error. If packed right, it could have survived.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

and the chain was left on... plsspoor packing


----------

